# woolybollups



## cuchuflete

¿Cómo se dice "woolybollups" en castellano?

Se prohibe que Cristóbal conteste.

gracias,
Cuchuflete


----------



## cuchuflete

Aviso para los 'expertos' de google:





> Did you mean: volleyball**
> 
> Your search - woolybollup - did not match any documents.
> No pages were found containing "woolybollup".


C-


----------



## Faith

Hi!
Can you explain it?


----------



## cuchuflete

Faith said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Can you explain it?



Hola Faith,

Hoist by me own petard!  After all the hundreds of times I've asked for context, here I am, up against the wall at dawn, facing the firing squad.

I have heard it used in a situation that included affectionate embraces, aphrodisiac substances, etc.  To say anything more would, perhaps, betray a confidence.  I hope you can understand my reluctance to offer more details.

Gracias por tu comprensión,
Cuchu


----------



## Faith

Ummm 
If it's related to a situation in which 2 people get too "close" and they betray someone else's confidence...the only thing I can think of is "poner los cuernos"


----------



## cuchuflete

Faith said:
			
		

> Ummm
> If it's related to a situation in which 2 people get too "close" and they betray someone else's confidence...the only thing I can think of is "poner los cuernos"



gracias Faith,
we seem to be miscommunicating.  I meant that I could not give more context without breaking a promise to keep something confidential.  That's the meaning of the phrase 'to betray a confidence'.  

As they say around here, "Esperamos que vengan los expertos."

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Faith

Ah ok! Sorry! I thought it was a part of the explanation!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Faith said:
			
		

> Ah ok! Sorry! I thought it was a part of the explanation!!



No te preocupes...No me expliqué bien.
C


----------



## cristóbal

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hoist by me own petard!




Well, actually, Cuchu... I'm going to have to correct you on this one, not only are you confusing those learning English by using the incorrect pronoun (me instead of "my"), it turns out that you've actually broken the Geneva Convention... the use of petards in an international forum.  Sorry.


----------



## cuchuflete

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Well, actually, Cuchu... I'm going to have to correct you on this one, not only are you confusing those learning English by using the incorrect pronoun (me instead of "my"), it turns out that you've actually broken the Geneva Convention... the use of petards in an international forum.  Sorry.



Estimado Don Cristóbal:

El uso que he hecho de 'me' era un intento de imitar el acento y la manera de hablar de cualquier marinero.  En cuanto a los tratados internacionales que Vd. ha citado, hace falta notar que recién se ha visto muchos petardos y cohetes por estos lares.

Atentamente,
Cuchufléte, Lic. en Disparates


----------



## cristóbal

Además, aunque no creo que sea necesario, voy a añadir un poco de historia pa' ti, ya que seguramente conoces que los woolybollups son cosas bastantes estrafalarias, o sea... que se entiende lo de "hoist" en cuanto a un woolybollup pero sobre todo, y especialmente en el Reino Unido, la palabra se escribe "woolybollump" y no tiene nada que ver con la definición que posiblemente se pueda utilizar en Maine mientras en California un "woolybollup" es más bien un gallumper.


----------



## cristóbal

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Estimado Don Cristóbal:
> 
> El uso que he hecho de 'me' era un intento de imitar el acento y la manera de hablar de cualquier marinero.  En cuanto a los tratados internacionales que Vd. ha citado, hace falta notar que recién se ha visto muchos petardos y cohetes por estos lares.
> 
> Atentamente,
> Cuchufléte, Lic. en Disparates



Los marineros no hablan inglés, hablan un dialecto.


----------



## cuchuflete

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Además, aunque no creo que sea necesario, voy a añadir un poco de historia pa' ti, ya que seguramente conoces que los woolybollups son cosas bastantes estrafalarias, o sea... que se entiende lo de "hoist" en cuanto a un woolybollup pero sobre todo, y especialmente en el Reino Unido, la palabra se escribe "woolybollump" y no tiene nada que ver con la definición que posiblemente se pueda utilizar en Maine mientras en California un "woolybollup" es más bien un gallumper.



Mira chaval, 

No sabes lo que pescas.
Gallump no tiene nada que ver con woolybollump.




> Gallump ? what this ? This verb, only to be found in the Lemming Comprehensive        dictionary (Abridged) has it thus; To gallump is to lunge (as in fencing        but without a foil) around the stage (or kitchen) in time to the riff (see        above) miming a chosen instrument (optional - the lampstand is Lemming's        chosen favourite Gallumping prop although tennis rackets as guitars are        popular)*** whilst - and this is most important - pulling        the most horrendous face (test it on the cat; if the cat simply stares back        at you then your gallumping has not yet fully developed. On the other hand,        if it scatters, bingo !).
> 
> An appetite for gallumping is often insatiable and can prompt the executor        to put the stylus back a few grooves (or to rewind) to the passage which        has spontaneously inspired the gallumping.
> 
> Gallumping is not to be confused with the Carrolian activity "galumphing"        which occurs, I believe, in The Walrus And The Carpenter, alluding to "triumphal        dancing or parading". *Gallumping*, by comparison, has a certain urgent        gravitas .
> 
> The only incident which can bring Gallumping to an abrupt halt (and this        can only occur in the home) is the sudden appearance at the kitchen window        of a neighbour, innocently popping by to borrow a cup of sugar. Instantaneously,        their vacant and startled expression can induce hyper-awareness in the gallumper        who then realises that the stereo is ridiculously loud and that he or she        is sweating profusely. The symptom which follows is one of self-consciousness        and shame (Gallumphobia) and, as there exists no rational explanation for        gallumping, the gallumper is advised not to even attempt one. The best thing        by far is just to say; "Cup of sugar ? Sure ! No probs. ! "


----------



## Zuri

As a wise man once said: ¿WTF?


----------



## cristóbal

Por lo visto, Vuestra Merced no sabe nada de California.  
In fact, if I remember correctly it's used every so often in a similar manner in Australia.  
And it all depends on whether you are referring to woolybollump or woolybollup.  They're two completely different things, my dear friend.  Look here, it seems rather unturdled to go around prostelating the concept that gallump has anything to do with this, given that the urgenated meaning of the word comes from a variant of the name for the New Mexico city of "Gallup" which most certainly derives from a mispelling of "gallop"... you know, the horses.  What's essentially at stiltage here is the untulutous idea that gallump, gallop, or willybollump or even woolybollu(m)p have anything to do with each other.


----------



## cuchuflete

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Los marineros no hablan inglés, hablan un dialecto.



¿Dialecto o lengua?  Hace falta distinguir los conceptos antes de proclamar que una forma de hablar sea o una u otra.
C
Acuérdate que X +Y=Z, pero si Y=0, entonces X=Z=Bs hasta en BsAs.


----------



## cuchuflete

Zuri said:
			
		

> As a wise man once said: ¿WTF?


  Este muy citado sabio no se llama GWB. ¿Verdad?
C


----------



## Faith

Don't get me wrong...
me parecen fantásticas vuestras disertaciones terminológicas....pero...¿que significa la palabreja esa?? Me gustaría saberlo, gracias


----------



## cuchuflete

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Por lo visto, Vuestra Merced no sabe nada de California.
> In fact, if I remember correctly it's used every so often in a similar manner in Australia.
> And it all depends on whether you are referring to woolybollump or woolybollup.  They're two completely different things, my dear friend.  Look here, it seems rather unturdled to go around prostelating the concept that gallump has anything to do with this, given that the urgenated meaning of the word comes from a variant of the name for the New Mexico city of "Gallup" which most certainly derives from a mispelling of "gallop"... you know, the horses.  What's essentially at stiltage here is the untulutous idea that gallump, gallop, or willybollump or even woolybollu(m)p have anything to do with each other.



Para poner fin a los disparates que Vuesa Merced nos ofrece, sólo hace falta preguntar si te has casado alguna vez, como yo, con una Californiana.
Woolybollup no es lo mismo que gallump, y no tiene nada que ver con los caballos, ni los de estirpe verde.
C.


----------



## Zuri

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Este muy citado sabio no se llama GWB. ¿Verdad?
> C


No, creo que él dijo WMB (Where's My Brain).


----------



## Lutino

Veo que he creado escuela, lástima que los alumnos no estén empollados en la materia  . Por cierto veo que os gustan los ajos.


----------



## cuchuflete

Zuri said:
			
		

> No, creo que él dijo WMB (Where's My Brain).


y....¿La respueta?
C


----------



## Zuri

The answer is really SIK (Somewhere in Irak).
Thousands of troops looking for his brain in the desert and everyone thought the WAR was really just about something obvious like OIL.
BTW, I thought this was a SLF (Serious Language Forum).


----------



## cuchuflete

Lutino said:
			
		

> Veo que he creado escuela, lástima que los alumnos no estén empollados en la materia  . Por cierto veo que os gustan los ajos.



¿Ajos?  Ci son cipolle.


Cuchu


----------



## cristóbal

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> y....¿La respueta?
> C



Si supiera usted cuanto tiempo me costó llegar a saber a qué se refería con eso de GWB...  uuf...

De todos modos, he de informarle que no he dicho que son lo mismo ni siquiera que son parecidos.  

Faith, para que lo sepas... porque es bastante difícil explicar la palabra esa en una manera sencilla, te pongo unos ejemplos:

One man (deaf as a doorknob) carries a gallump of onions on his leg and another goes in the opposite direction but on the other side of the road who shouts to the one across the way:
-Where are you going with those onions?
-Woolybollump.


¡Espero que eso te lo aclare!


----------



## Faith

Ahhh gracias, o sea que responde algo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que pregunta. Es como responder splunge jejejeje


----------



## cristóbal

No, de verdad deberías utilizar el futuro contínuo cuando dices eso.


----------



## Faith

Como diriamos por aqui: einnnnnnn??????????


----------



## lauranazario

Gentlemen,
*I got it!!!!!* After consulting a few technical reference sources, I found a mention of "Wollybollumps". You won't believe this... it's the 'nickname' given to the ketose agent found in the quenching gap of a rotodyne. According to geodesic 'folklore' --if you can imagine a field of science having anything ressembling folklore!-- the obscure nickame allegedly comes from the expression made by Walther P. Svenig when he accidentally discovered the ketose agent while engrossed in draughtiless difussion experiments. Go figure!!!!

LN

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go back to the ST forum.


----------



## cuchuflete

Faith said:
			
		

> Como diriamos por aqui: einnnnnnn??????????


Don Cristóbal quería indicar la forma spludngel.  No es gran cosa. Se te entiende hasta en Maine cuando dices splunge, y sin tilde.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Gentlemen,
> *I got it!!!!!* After consulting a few technical reference sources, I found a mention of "Wollybollumps". You won't believe this... it's the 'nickname' given to the ketose agent found in the quenched gap of a rotodyne. According to geodesic 'folklore' --if you can imagine a field of science having anything ressembling folklore!-- the obscure nickame allegedly comes from the expression made by Walther P. Svenig when he accidentally discovered the ketose agent while engrossed in draughtiless difussion experiments. Go figure!!!!
> 
> LN
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go back to the ST forum.



Pues bien Doña LauraN.  Ud. lo ha captado casi a la perfección.  But do be careful with your spelling in EN, or one may think you are the alter-ego of the infamous....no, I cannot bring myself to say the name. Ontongeny recapitulates phylogeny?  Puede ser, y con la añidadura de los agentes del ketose aún mejor.

Saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## lauranazario

Yes, I know it's not the exact same spelling, Qxu.... but the linguistic and factual correlation between the two spellings/words is undeniable!!! And I'll leave it at that.
LN


----------



## el_novato

Lutino said:
			
		

> Veo que he creado escuela, lástima que los alumnos no estén empollados en la materia  . Por cierto veo que os gustan los ajos.



Entro "de vez en cuando" al foro, asi que no estoy informado de lo que sucede.

¿Qué escuela has creado?.

¿Quiénes son tus alumnos?.

Saludos


----------

